# 2.6.24: path to uevent helper? [SOLVED]

## Etal

Hi

I am configuring Kernel 2.6.24, and there is an option under "Generic Driver options" which asks for the path to uevent helper with the default path "/sbin/hotplug"

I don't have /sbin/hotplug. What is supposed to go there?

Thanks in advance!

----------

## hoacker

 *AM088 wrote:*   

> I don't have /sbin/hotplug. What is supposed to go there?
> 
> 

 

This is my /sbin/hotplug: http://pastebin.com/f2cdcac8d, hope this helps...

----------

## Etal

 *hoacker wrote:*   

>  *AM088 wrote:*   I don't have /sbin/hotplug. What is supposed to go there?
> 
>  
> 
> This is my /sbin/hotplug: http://pastebin.com/f2cdcac8d, hope this helps...

 

Thanks, but I don't even have an /etc/hotplug.d which is referenced in your script... Isn't hotplug outdated?  :Confused: 

----------

## hoacker

 *AM088 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Thanks, but I don't even have an /etc/hotplug.d which is referenced in your script... Isn't hotplug outdated? 

 

Do you have hotplug installed? Here are my installed hotplug packages:

```
# equery list -i hotplug

[ Searching for package 'hotplug' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/hotplug-20040923-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/hotplug-base-20040401 (0)
```

Both packages are more than 3 years old, I'd call this outdated   :Laughing: 

----------

## chris.c.hogan

From: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/snapshots/patch-2.6.23-git3.log

 *Quote:*   

> Driver core: add CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH
> 
>     The kernel creates a process for every event that is send, even when
> 
>     there is no binary it could execute.  We are needlessly creating around
> ...

 

If you don't have /sbin/hotplug, set this to "" to keep the kernel from pointlessly trying to execute it.

----------

## Etal

 *chris.c.hogan wrote:*   

> From: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/snapshots/patch-2.6.23-git3.log
> 
>  *Quote:*   Driver core: add CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH
> 
>     The kernel creates a process for every event that is send, even when
> ...

 

Thank you, chris.c.hogan!

----------

## tld

 *chris.c.hogan wrote:*   

> From: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/snapshots/patch-2.6.23-git3.log
> 
>  *Quote:*   Driver core: add CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH
> 
>     The kernel creates a process for every event that is send, even when
> ...

 

Just curious...I'm in the process of upgrading to 2.6.24 and came across this post.  I had to manually edit .config to set UEVENT_HELPER_PATH to "", as "make oldconfig" defaults to /sbin/hotplug.  Just out of curiosity...is there a way to specify an empty string during make oldconfig when it wants to default to some value?

Tom

----------

